# Safe Speed of 1 5/8" dia. bit...?



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I just received a 45* Chamfer bit that is 1 5/8" dia. and 1.25" high.

It is a very heavy bit... heavier than I have ever used (yes, I'm new to this) ...

I'm curious, is it safe to run it at full speed?
Should I slow it down? If so, to what speed to be safe?

Thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You should have no problems with this bit running at full speed. Reduced speeds normally start around 2" diameter bits or when working with very hard wood. A more complex cut would also qualify for a slower speed at 1-1/2" diameter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

What I recommend, is turn your router speed down all the way then make your pass.
The speed of the bit can get to you and with time you will feel better when you run the bit at a higher speed,the bit doesn't need to run at 15,000 rpm to 18,000 rpm to do a good job, just take it slow and easy and the bit will do the work for you without burning the stock or the bit.
The BIG bits can make you not want to use them if you run them at high speed.
Something about a chunk of steel spining at 15,000 rpm. and you need to put your hands by it or close to it.
The reel key is your ears, listen to what the bit is telling you,  they do have a voice so to speak, they will tell you I need more speed or less speed please. 

Bj


----------

